# Rebar?



## Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2009)

I am not sure how far of an overlap you must make with the rebar when piecing two together in one vertical row. A couple of pieces are 5' 6 and a 3'6 to make 9'...its #5; anyone know the formula?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Ask your architect or engineer, but I go 20 times the dia.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

How old are you Roger?


----------



## Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2009)

Im 25, fresh out of school....my super couldn't remember and I told him I could probably figure it out. He can ask our project engineer.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for your honesty, I think you may have just earned a a bit of respect from me.:thumbsup:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Greenhorn said:


> I am not sure how far of an overlap you must make with the rebar when piecing two together in one vertical row. A couple of pieces are 5' 6 and a 3'6 to make 9'...its #5; anyone know the formula?


48 bar diameter's.

So on a #5 bar it would be 48 x 5/8" so it would be a 30" overlap.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bwalley said:


> 48 bar diameter's.
> 
> *So on a #5 bar it would be 48 x 5/8" so it would be a 30" overlap.*


How did you come up with that???

It is different here. 

Do you know where the OP is?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> How did you come up with that???


 
The math or why we go by 48 bar diameters?

The math is 48 x 5/8" (Because a #5 bar is 5/8" diameter) 

and 48 x 5/8" = 30", so that would be the overlap.

if you had #8 bars, it would be 48 x 1", so a 48" overlap.

The larger the bar, the more overlap that is needed.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bwalley said:


> The math or why we go by 48 bar diameters?
> 
> The math is 48 x 5/8" (Because a #5 bar is 5/8" diameter)
> 
> ...


Who's code is that. That is not DC code on over laps? is that florida Code?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Who's code is that. That is not DC code on over laps? is that florida Code?


It is either Florida Building Code or ACI standards, not sure which, but we follow the more restrictive standard and have always went by the 48 bar diameter.

I will look it up in FBC to see what it says.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I use to know Florida code off the top of my head when I lived there man what a difference 10 years and a new zip code makes


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I use to know Florida code off the top of my head when I lived there man what a difference 10 years and a new zip code makes


What is the DC code?


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

48x rebar diameter in W. TN. Siesmic zone may have something to do with this lap. We are near the New Madrid Fault.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bwalley said:


> What is the DC code?


24" splice regardless of the size. We have no hurricanes, earth quakes etc. 

Piece of cake :thumbsup:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> 24" splice regardless of the size. We have no hurricanes, earth quakes etc.
> 
> Piece of cake :thumbsup:


 
I have only been in Florida for 41 years, but I have never heard of an earthquake here.:clap:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bwalley said:


> I have only been in Florida for 41 years, but I have never heard of an earthquake here.:clap:


I was there when it snowed one year in miami, south florida really remember that??


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I was there when it snowed one year in miami, south florida really remember that??


I know we had some snow 1/4" in Tampa around 1976, I didn't realize it snowed in Miami as well.

In the late 80's we had some snow flurries, but it didn't stick, it looked like someone threw sand on my truck, some areas lost power for 3 days and people were freaking out.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Engineered plans here in WI usually call for 16-20 times bar diameter.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bwalley said:


> I know we had some snow 1/4" in Tampa around 1976, I didn't realize it snowed in Miami as well.
> 
> In the late 80's we had some snow flurries, but it didn't stick, it looked like someone threw sand on my truck, some areas lost power for 3 days and people were freaking out.


86 and 89.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The rebar overlap must transfer the tesile loads from onr piece to another. In many cases, wind (can be more severe for tension on a what that some seismic areas have. Local code ammendments can be more resrictive the the model code, which are the worst you can build to and still be legal, but local conditions can be more restrictive.

Ever looked at the coastal requirement if your area are in "hurricane area"? Tie downs, windows and garage doors can be tough to meet.


----------

